# Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!



## Schwedenulli (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo aus Schweden!

Am 17.05.05 um 14 Uhr 30 gelang es unserem Gast Michael Pflüger den bisherigen Hechtrekord unserer Hausgäste im Åsnen See ( 122 cm und 25 Pfund ) zu schlagen!
Die Daten des neuen "Krachers": 124 cm bei schier unglaublichen 30 Pfund. #6 
Michael wir gratulieren Dir!

Bilder wird es demnächst auf unserer Webseite geben ( bei Google Schweden Ferienhaeuser und Ulli eingeben ) und sicher auch in einem Bericht der Zeitschrift "Rute und Rolle", wahrscheinlich in der Ausgabe 09 / 05!

Wer ist der nächste Rekordbrecher?
Hej då, vi ses i sverige!
Schwedenulli   #h


----------



## dacor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

wow dickes ding, ich freu mich schon auf die fotos


----------



## Palerado (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Wo ist mein Posting geblieben???


----------



## Anni (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

auf dieses teil :a bin ich gespannt wie ein regenschirm  

bitte bald reinstellen#6 #h


----------



## ruhrschlampe (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Moin,

die Fotos auf der Homepage von den bisherigen fetten Teilen sind ja schon heavy, aber da noch ne Schüppe draufgelegt ?
Ist ja Hammer, da trauste dich ja garnicht mehr in's Wasser :q
Also, dazu schon mal nen *Fettes Petri 

*Petri &* #h


*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Hier ein Foto eines Fanges von Ullis Gästen
.. der kann Euch sicher mehr zu diesem Fisch sagen ..   
Leider etwas unschön fotografiert  #t 
dennoch ein sehr anständiger Hecht !
Gratulation & Respekt dem Fänger !  #6 







mfg
meridian

p.s.: Gibt es auch ein Foto eines
bisherigen Zanderrekordes ?¿​


----------



## Schwedenulli (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Das ist ja auch der "Alte" mit "nur" 122cm und 25 Pfund! :q 
Der "Neue" kommt in Kürze `rein in`s Net!

P.S.: Jeder von Euch hat übrigens die Chance den Rekord zu brechen!
Gemeinsam mit dem Anglerboard verlosen wir nämlich eine Woche Angelurlaub in Schweden mit allem drum`und dran.

Was Ihr dafür tun müsst?
Einen Bericht schreiben für das Magazin.
Wird dieser dann veröffentlicht, nehmt Ihr an der Verlosung teil.

Hierzu wünsche ich allen lycka till!

Gruss
Schwedenulli #h


----------



## Palerado (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Ich hätte da schon nen heissen Kandidaten.
Der neue Rekord ist zwar satte 55cm länger als mein bisher Bester aber egal.

Ich werde alles geben


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Hier das Bild des neuen Glückspilzes:






Fänger: Michael Pflüger
Daten: Hecht, 124cm, 30 Pfund
Gefangen im Åsnen See beim Ulli ;-)

 #6  !!! GRATULATION !!!  #6​


----------



## Reisender (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Ja!!! genau so hat meiner ausgesehen, denn ich mit 92cm vor *jahren* wieder in die freiheit gelassen habe..:q:q:q:q schön was aus ihn geworden ist #6#6#6:q:q:q


----------



## fishingaxel (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Absoluter Spitzenfisch von so einem Hecht träumen wohl die meisten Angler und darauf ein ganz dickes PETRI HEIL!!!


MfG


----------



## Michael19700 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Bei Ulli paßt alles,von der Unterkunft bis zum spitzenmäßigem Boot. Rundum Service von Mona und Ulli ist einfach *Super!!! *
*15 Jahre* habe ich darauf hingearbeitet 

Danke Mona und Ulli


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Michael 19700, vermutlich der Fänger persönlich !¿

Wenn JA, nochmals ein persönliches  #r und |schild-g und  |welcome: im Anglerboard !!!
Habe VIEL SPASS mit uns und weiterhin VIEL ERFOLG beim Fischen !

mfg
meridian


----------



## Tyron (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Was für eine Hechtdame! Gut genährt und eine Super-Färbung!
So müssen Traumfische aussehen!


----------



## anguilla (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Herrliches Tier! Dickes Petri dem Fänger! :m und  #r

was hast du mit der Dame gemacht? Schwimmt sie wieder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch. #6  #h  |schild-g  #r 

Ich habe selber mal Angelurlaub am Åsnen gemacht, ein wirklich schönes Gewässer. Aber soll einen Kracher, oder auch bloß annähernd, haben wir nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Dickes Petri an den Fänger! #6 Eine herrliche Dame! #r


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Mit so einem weiblichem Wesen würde ich auch mal gerne anbandeln


----------



## Achim_68 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Hossa!!! Das nenn ich einen Fisch!!! 



*Glückwunsch dem Fänger und willkommen an Board*


----------



## Knobbes (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Wow Respekt, Petri an den Fänger.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Mit so einem weiblichem Wesen würde ich auch mal gerne anbandeln



Also da muß ich ja mal langsam ganz vehement wiedersprechen!  :g Woher wollt ihr wissen daß dieser Hecht weiblich ist/war? Shit auf geschriebene Waschblätter - da wird seit 100 Jahren viel nur abgeschrieben.
Hat Michael ihn aufgemacht oder lieber wieder schwimmen lassen - was für Folgeurlauber natürlich viel schöner ist!?  #h 
Ich habe in Schweden ein 1m langes nachweisliches Männchen im Juni 2003 gefangen und die weißen Teile beim Ausnehmen eindeutig identifiziert. Dieser Bursche wollte partout nicht ins Boot und in die Pfanne und noch viel größer werden - ist nun aber doch mal anders passiert! :q 

Außerdem benimmt ein großer Hecht sich nun mal ganz und gar nicht damenhaft, hat doch eher die Grazie eines Sumoringers oder eines wütenden Stiers in der Arena, und da paßt für mein Empfinden "Dame" nun überhaupt nicht!  :q 

Ich weiß ja nun nicht von was ihr träumt und mit euren Hecht"damen" anstellen wollt.  :q 
Aber da kann The_Duke ja während der nächsten BF-Wahl 06/05 vielleicht Auskunft geben ....  :g

Und Petriheil an Michael Pflüger!  #h Verfettet sieht dieser Hecht ja nun mal nicht gerade aus, noch richtig fit & rank & schlank und bestimmt ein toller Gegner im Drill  #6


----------



## Schwedenulli (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Habe einige Nachfragen zum Köder bekommen.
Also: Gefangen wurde der Hecht mit einem rot / weissen Ukko Wobbler,
Tauchtiefe 4 - 5 Meter, bei -langsamer - Schleppgeschwindigkeit mit dem Motorboot.
Immer noch fängt aber auch der Effzett Twin, 45 Gramm in silber, aber auch in Kupfer ÜBERDURCHSCHNITTLICH gut.
Ebenfalls sind Firetiger ( Barschdesign ) zu empfehlen.
Und noch ein kleiner "Insidertipp" am Rande:
Vergesst den Quatsch mit "je grösser der Köder, desto grösser der Hecht"!  #d 
Nicht bei uns am Åsnen, d.h.: Höchstens zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten, wo eigentlich nicht viel gefressen, Eindringlinge ( somit auch "grosse" Wobbler! )aber aus dem Revier "verdrängt" werden sollen.

P.S.: Wo gibt`s eigentlich 1 Meter 25 grosse Bratpfannen ?!?   :q 

Hej då
Schwedenulli #h


----------



## Schwedenulli (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Einen tollen Bericht über den Åsnen See mit vielen Fotos und Infos findet Ihr hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53772 

Gruss
Schwedenulli #h


----------



## NicoleMOL (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

#6 Top Fang meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem Exemplar.

Wir versuchen ihn dann im Sommer 06 zu toppen, wenn du nix dagegen hast.

|supergri ​Da wir bis dahin warten müssen, um wieder zu Ulli und Mona fahren zu können. Aber die Zeit vergeht so schnell.... und zack geht´s los.   

Allerdings wären wir auch mit einem Meterhecht glücklich, über die neunziger Grenze waren wir ja bereits. Siehe Bild.

Also dann viel Erfolg weiterhin und Petri Heil

Nicole


----------



## PiraT86 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

Hallo,

hätte auch noch einen anzubieten. Ist zwar schon etwas her aber schaut selbst: 1,36 Meter 21 Kilo Gewicht !!!

http://www.fischereiverein-schladen.de/24057.html


----------



## andreas0815 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

*Hallo,*

erst einmal mein |schild-g zu diesem pracht Exemplar,
da kann ich woll mein Anglerleben nur von Träumen solch ein super gerät zufangen!!



_*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*_

_*__________________Petri Andreas*_


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*

shit warum bekomm ich die Bilder nicht auf...?
Grüsse aus Wuhu/China


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Rekordhecht 124 cm und 30 Pfund!*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> shit warum bekomm ich die Bilder nicht auf...?
> Grüsse aus Wuhu/China



sei froh, alles tote kapitale Hecht. Den Wutanfall hätte ich mir auch lieber erspart und sie nicht gesehn.


----------

